# Full-time EN>GR translator wanted



## Lexoplast (Sep 17, 2009)

To Booking.com ψάχνει μεταφραστή (ή έστω μεταφράστρια ) για τα γραφεία του στον Πύργο Αθηνών*:

http://www.booking.com/general.en.html?tmpl=docs/career_opportunities#greektrans

*21ος όροφος, όλη η Αθήνα πιάτο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Ωραία θέα, ναι. Αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα προλαβαίνει να τη δει καθόλου ο πτωχός μεταφραστής (ή έστω μεταφράστρια ;)), κρίνοντας από αυτό που αναφέρεται στα απαιτούμενα προσόντα:
Flexible, accurate, *stress resistant.*  Oy vey!


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 17, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> To Booking.com ψάχνει μεταφραστή (ή έστω μεταφράστρια ) για τα γραφεία του στον *Πύργο Αθηνών**: [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Μιλάμε για σίγουρη εξασφάλιση. Αν δεν πεθάνει από το στρες, θα πεθάνει από την τεράστια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έχει στην κορυφή του ο Πύργος.

Τουλάχιστον θα ξέρει ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρει ποτέ σύνταξη.


----------

